# Worming while pregnant



## jenjscott (Oct 21, 2010)

couldn't decide on birthing, breeding, or diseases, so I put it here.  Can I worm my sheep while they are pregnant?  I'm not sure when they were wormed, and even the wethers and rams look pregnant.  Thought I might get some fecals done, but if I can't worm them, not sense in that.

Jen


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 22, 2010)

Use ivomec.  Won't hurt anything but the worms and external parasites.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, you can use certain dewormers on preggo ewes.  Cydectin is safe.  There are a few others I'm sure, but I personally use Cydectin if I have to deworm preggos.    I also use Levasole and don't see anywhere on the package where it says do not use on pregnant ewes.  Same with Ivermectin.

DO NOT use valbazen.


----------

